# Wait time in getting invitation for 261313 with 65 points



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi All,

What is current waiting time in getting invitation for 261313 with 65 points ?

Any link where I can check this information in regular basis ?

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What is current waiting time in getting invitation for 261313 with 65 points ?
> 
> ...


Well the quota is finished for this year I think. If you apply with 65 points, you can get your invite starting July hopefully.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Are you saying next three month no one will get PR in this category (even with > 75 points) ?

could someone explain below link - 

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/15-march-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Are you saying next three month no one will get PR in this category (even with > 75 points) ?
> 
> could someone explain below link -
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/15-march-2017-round-results.aspx


That link is showing how much cut-off points the pro rata occupation needs and their cut-off dates. You need to look at the occupation ceilings to find out which occupations are finished or will finish.

SkillSelect

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5648/ 5662

So, only 14 places were left which I believe were filled on 12 April invitation rounds, so none left. It will be more clear once that invitation round result is published.

So, no invite in 189 even if you get million points if quota is finished.


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

Unfortunately, yes. The occupation ceilings for ANZCO 2631xx have been already reached for the 2016-2017 round. It doesn't matter if you have 60, 65, 75 or 85 points - the DIBP will issue no further invitations for a 189 visa application until the next visa round for 2017-2018 starts, which will be on July 1st, 2017.

See: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/29-march-2017-round-results


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks for reply !!

then what is below date - 

========================================
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	*04/01/2017 4:30 am*
========================================

could someone explain me meaning of "pro rata arrangements" ?

Thanks !!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Thanks for reply !!
> 
> then what is below date -
> 
> ...


Please read: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html



> *What is Pro Rata, Cut-off points, Cut-off date and Occupation Ceilings ?*
> 
> Pro Rata is like first come first serve basis. So, whoever applied first or in DIBP case, whoever’s DOE is earlier, gets it earlier. Pro rata happens if there are more people waiting on a certain point than the number of invite available.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Thanks for reply !!
> 
> then what is below date -
> 
> ...


Pro rata means that each invitation round, they have a pre-set number of invitations in your occupation that they will issue, otherwise they would use all the invitations within the first 2-3 months of the year. So for example, they may limit the 2613xx invitations to 120 and if there are 1000 applicants waiting for an invitation, they will only invite 120. They will select the 120 by the number of points (highest to lowest) and then by date of effect.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

Guys just one question 

i saw that on dibp may results are published and the cut off for 261313 category was 75 points 

is there a technical error on dibp page or the cut off really went to 75 points for 261313 category


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Guys just one question
> 
> i saw that on dibp may results are published and the cut off for 261313 category was 75 points
> 
> is there a technical error on dibp page or the cut off really went to 75 points for 261313 category


There were only a few (I think 14) spaces left for 2613xx occupations, so if they were all given to 75-point candidates, then the data published on the DIBP site would be correct.


----------



## hirushan (Feb 11, 2017)

Just submitted the EOI 190 with 65 points.. ACS reduced 2 years from my experience ... so sad......

Not sure whether I might get an invitation this year..


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

hirushan said:


> Just submitted the EOI 190 with 65 points.. ACS reduced 2 years from my experience ... so sad......
> 
> Not sure whether I might get an invitation this year..



Try improving your score in PTE


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello friends any update on 65 points invite for 261313


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sushil20986 said:


> Hello friends any update on 65 points invite for 261313


Wait for today's rounds unofficial results

Cheers


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Aug 23 results are available on dibp site.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sushil20986 said:


> Aug 23 results are available on dibp site.


I know that
But today is an important round

Let's wait for the unofficial results and then take a call

Cheers


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Ok brother , but next round is on 6th of september right


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sushil20986 said:


> Ok brother , but next round is on 6th of september right


The invites will be sent today 7.30pm india time

Cheers


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Ah okay thanks man in the 23 aug graph they show 140 invites with 65 points. So can we conclude aomething from that? Asking as you have more exp


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sushil20986 said:


> Ah okay thanks man in the 23 aug graph they show 140 invites with 65 points. So can we conclude aomething from that? Asking as you have more exp


As the actual categories under which they were given, is not in the public domain, it's not much help
Lots of theories going around of applicants jumping between codes and reviving suspended EOIs

Anyways, hope today's rounds results clears some smoke

Cheers


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Sir any prediction after 2nd sept unofficial round result


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As the actual categories under which they were given, is not in the public domain, it's not much help
> Lots of theories going around of applicants jumping between codes and reviving suspended EOIs
> 
> Anyways, hope today's rounds results clears some smoke
> ...


Hello NewBienz,

65 points
261313
Doe:17-May-2017

What's your prediction for My invite?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi NewBeinz please update us with some good news brother


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

sushil20986 said:


> Aug 23 results are available on dibp site.





newbienz said:


> As the actual categories under which they were given, is not in the public domain, it's not much help
> Lots of theories going around of applicants jumping between codes and reviving suspended EOIs
> 
> Anyways, hope today's rounds results clears some smoke
> ...


Brother any update please.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Hello NewBienz,
> 
> 65 points
> 261313
> ...


Tony does a much better job then me for prediction 
I will let him respond 

Cheers


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Tony does a much better job then me for prediction
> I will let him respond
> 
> Cheers


Hi NewBienz

I have one more doubt.
Code:261313
Eoi:17-May-2017
Expected Invitationecember 1 round

MY Question is
My wife is pregnant now (just 1 month as of now) .So baby delivery will be in the month of April/May 2018.
Does it affect My Visa processing if My wife is pregnant.What is the procedure?

Need your suggestion.

Thanks and Regards,
Bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Hi NewBienz
> 
> I have one more doubt.
> Code:261313
> ...


Hello Bnetkunt,

How do you know expected invite for you should be in december round when till march they cleared 65 pointee i guess. Please let me know


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

sushil20986 said:


> Hello Bnetkunt,
> 
> How do you know expected invite for you should be in december round when till march they cleared 65 pointee i guess. Please let me know


I just guessed thinking 2 weeks it will proceed for every round.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Hi NewBienz
> 
> I have one more doubt.
> Code:261313
> ...


You have to submit medicals for your wife which will include X-rays
At what stage you are comfortable getting the x-rays done depends on you and the doctor conducting the same.
If you cannot get the x-rays done, then the application will be put on hold till such time th baby is delivered, which may not be bad thing.

In fact, if your visa is processed after the baby is born, it would be easier for you to include the baby in the same application 
Getting a PR separately for the baby is costly, time consuming and cumbersome 

So weigh all the pros and cons and take a decision 

Cheers


----------



## sundeepydv (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi Guys, how are the results looking. Any good news? 

My visa category is 189 as software engineer 261313 eoi submitted on 23rd August total points 65. Any idea what should i be looking for? 

Secondly, In dec I will have enough experience for to update my score to 70. Should I do that or no need for that?


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Hello experts,

I have a small query to clarify with you.If you are sure please help me in applying for EOI.

I am applying PR for 261313 (Software Engineer).My PTE scores are above 65+ as of now so i will earn 10 point with it,age (30) and qualification (15),so i will earn total 55 points.Can I apply for NSW state sponsor with 5 points now? so that i will get 60 points as of now,meanwhile I am going to write PTE again to get 79+.Later i can edit my EOI and increase my chances.Atleast on pro rata basis my application will be on top stack right?Is this good approach ? 

What if i get invite with 60 points before i take my second attempt PTE ? still i need to update EOI if i get 79+ marks?

please help me whether I can go for applying EOI - PR190 for now


----------



## arbh (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi , 

Can anyone tell me what are the chances for someone with following points in 189 or NSW (190)? 
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer 
Age: 25, 
PTE: 10, 
Edu: 15, 
Exp: 15, 
EOI Filed: 20 Sep


----------



## arbh (Apr 15, 2017)

Does anyone know the cutoff of the 20sep round of invitations


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Any update on 261313 invitation round for today.October 4th

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for 189 visa with 65 points in November first week as a developer programmer (261312).

Are there any chances for me to get invited by July 2018? I have heard there are lots of people with 65 points.!

Also, should I wait for 189 visa or go ahead with state sponsorship to garner 70 points?

Thanks.
Trusha


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for 189 visa with 65 points in November first week as a developer programmer (261312).
> 
> ...


Hi,

Normal processing time is 6 months for 65 points. Max of 8 months from your DOI you should get. There is no harm in applying for sponsorship with states.

All the best.
Babu

------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS result +ve : 25th August 2017
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC189)
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC190 NSW)
EOI Submitted : 20th September 2017 (SC190 VIC)
Invitation : :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

arbh said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what are the chances for someone with following points in 189 or NSW (190)?
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


It would take around 5 months for 189. And probably less for 190.


----------



## noorudin (Mar 17, 2018)

Did you get the PR visa?


----------

